# Books on Positive Thinking



## ArcheKoeln (Mar 28, 2012)

To anyone who wishes to stop the negative talk, and to simultaneously combat the anxiety, I highly recommend reading and practicing "The Power of Now" by Eckhart Tolle.

It gives you things to think about and practice whenever you feel anxious. It also introduces a different way of perceiving time/space which may help you be more understanding of how you interact with the daily world.

Also, I highly recommend reading just about anything by Deepak Chopra. Sure, some of his stuff may sound silly, but given how much help some with SA need, it's worth a read. Anything will do because he deals with topics from spirituality to sexuality and how to love oneself, and these are all valuable things to learn. What's important is that you pick a system of positive belief and you stick with it if it makes you a more functional and happier member of society.

You can get these from most bookstores, you can order them from the author's websites and many other sites, and you, with the power of the Internet, I'm sure some of them are available for download somewhere out there on the Net.

[EDIT: Sorry, this should be in the Self-Help Resources Section, but as long as people read it, that's what matters.]


----------



## sunflowerskins (May 29, 2012)

I've been working through Paula Caplan's "Don't Blame Mother," which lays out myths of motherhood and works to make mothers & daughter allies rather than enemies. Really well laid out and worth the price.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I've heard that Dale Carnegie also has some pretty good books.


----------



## Starstuff13 (Feb 14, 2012)

sorry original poster but spirituality is definitely not a valuable thing to learn. unless you value delusion for the sake of false hope. no way would i read anything by deepak chopra but that first book does sound pretty interesting and helpful


----------



## Scottsdale Toastmaster (Jun 17, 2012)

*Positive thinking*

My personal experience with much of this is that all of these resources have valuable and useful information that can be put to use as long as you really believe and feel inside what you want to accomplish.

It's one thing to think positively, quite another to think it/believe/feel it and thus make it a part of your daily life. This is a 'habit' that can be learned.

I've not read Tolle but I have read a whole bunch of other resources: Toni Robbins, Deepak, Ziglar, Rohn, Robert Ringer, and multiple others. It's easy to read the material. More important (and not so easy) is to act on it, use it, make it a part of you and really believe that it will work for you. Another way to put it is that the writer's philosophy must resonate with you individually. Otherwise, it won't work.

Also, you'll want to accept that there will be times that you revert back to old habits. I did. And still do! You have to get back on the "train" so to speak. Don't let setbacks stop you. Stay the course. You didn't learn to walk, talk, ride a bike, etc overnight; and, neither will you learn this overnight. But you WILL learn/master it if you continue.

Some athlete, (don't remember who) said you miss 100% of the shots you never take. The same applies here.

That's my experience.

Scottsdale Toastmasters


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

'The Course in Miracles' is pretty definitive but I found it really hard to read


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Im reading the Power of Now it is a great read especially for people struggling with anxiety or people who are too "in their head"


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

softshock11 said:


> Im reading the Power of Now it is a great read especially for people struggling with anxiety or people who are too "in their head"


If its good for people too in their head and thinking too much instead of feeling then I should read it


----------

